# Где подлежащее?



## Garbuz

Сыр украла ворона.

Подлежащее сыр (сыр украла _кто?_) или ворона (ворона украла _что?_) ?

Запутался.


----------



## Maroseika

Колбасу украла ворона.

Теперь яснее?


----------



## Garbuz

maroseika said:


> Колбасу украла ворона.
> 
> Теперь яснее?



Т.е. это следует понимать как инверсию, и подлежащее ворона?


----------



## Awwal12

Ну ведь "ворона" здесь - явный субъект действия, а поскольку стоит в именительном падеже - синтаксически это, бесспорно, подлежащее.
Можно выстроить совершенно ясную цепочку: "ворона что сделала? - украла. - украла что? - сыр." Причем показатели сказуемого, опять же, со всей очевидностью указывают на подлежащее женского рода (которым "сыр" быть не может). Ведь показатели сказуемого определяются именно подлежащим.

Да, у "сыра" форма винительного падежа совпадает с формой именительного, но вас это смущать не должно. "Ворона" и "украла" - говорят сами за себя.


> Т.е. это следует понимать как инверсию, и подлежащее ворона?


Ну если можно в русском языке с его гибким порядком слов вообще говорить об инверсии, то да, это инверсия.


----------



## Natalisha

maroseika said:


> Колбасу украла ворона.


Прекрасный пример, который демонстрирует разницу между именительным падежом "колбаса" и винительным падежом "колбасу".  


> Подлежащее сыр (сыр украла кто?) или ворона (ворона украла что?) ?


Подлежащим является тот/то, кто/что производит действие.


----------



## Awwal12

> Подлежащим является тот/то, кто/что производит действие.


Это как раз необязательно. В предложении "мне нравится молоко" субъектом является местоимение "я" ("мне"), а вот синтаксическим подлежащим - "молоко" (хотя никакого реального действия оно в данном случае не производит); субъект же действия играет роль дополнения.


----------



## Natalisha

Awwal12 said:


> Это как раз необязательно. В предложении "мне нравится молоко" субъектом является местоимение "я" ("мне"), а вот синтаксическим подлежащим - "молоко" (хотя никакого реального действия оно в данном случае не производит); субъект же действия играет роль дополнения.


В этом нет никакого сомнения, Awwal. Но, я думаю, мы не станем обсуждать теорию членов предложения с ее субъектами действия и состояния. Наша цель - помочь разобраться в конкретном примере и аналогичных предложениях, а не запутать. На данном этапе, как мне кажется, такого объяснения вполне достаточно.


----------



## Awwal12

Куда проще и правильнее сформулировать подлежащее как член предложения, от которого можно задать вопрос к сказуемому "что делает" (с поправками на число и род подлежащего, а также время и вид глагола).

Молоко что делает? - Нравится.
Ворона что сделала? - Украла.

P.s. По крайней мере, именно так делают на уроках русского языка в начальной школе.


----------



## Natalisha

Пусть будет так, как вы говорите, лишь бы человек понял. 

Еще можно добавить, что подлежащее стоит в именительном падеже и отвечает на вопрос "кто/что?".


----------



## alexzzzz

_Еще можно добавить, что подлежащее стоит в именительном падеже и отвечает на вопрос "кто/что?"._
Не прокатит:
― Кто/что?
― Сыр.


----------



## Natalisha

alexzzzz said:


> _Еще можно добавить, что подлежащее стоит в именительном падеже и отвечает на вопрос "кто/что?"._
> Не прокатит:
> ― Кто/что?
> ― Сыр.


 
Во-первых, имелось в виду добавить к тому, что сказал Awwal, а во-вторых, слово "сыр" в данном предложении не стоит в Им.п..


----------



## alexzzzz

Конечно «сыр» стоит не в именительном, но на вопрос «кто/что?» делает вид, что отвечает.

«Сбербанк купит Опель» ― никакими вопросами тут не определить ни подлежащее, ни прямое дополнение.


----------



## Maroseika

alexzzzz said:


> _Еще можно добавить, что подлежащее стоит в именительном падеже и отвечает на вопрос "кто/что?"._
> Не прокатит:
> ― Кто/что?
> ― Сыр.


Это не кто/что, а кого/что. Поэтому с неодушевленными предметами и возникают проблемы.


----------



## Slavianophil

alexzzzz said:


> Конечно «сыр» стоит не в именительном, но на вопрос «кто/что?» делает вид, что отвечает.
> 
> «Сбербанк купит Опель» ― никакими вопросами тут не определить ни подлежащее, ни прямое дополнение.


 
Да, в этом примере, как и в других подобных, без знания контекста не определить, где здесь подлежащее, а где сказуемое. Тем не менее, одно из этих существительных стоит в именительном, а другое - в винительном падеже. Просто, к величайшему сожалению, формы этих двух падежей в данном случае совпали.


----------



## bravo7

slavianophil said:


> без знания контекста не определить, где здесь подлежащее, а где сказуемое дополнение.


Отчего же "не определить"? В таких и подобных случаях тема всегда предшествует реме. То есть, первым идёт подлежащее, а дополнение потом.


----------



## Awwal12

> Отчего же "не определить"? В таких и подобных случаях тема всегда предшествует реме. То есть, первым идёт подлежащее, а дополнение потом.


Но почему в предложении типа "Опель купит Сбербанк" вы исключаете инверсию (подчеркивающую, что Опель купит именно Сбербанк, а не кто-то ещё)?


----------



## Natalisha

bravo7 said:


> Отчего же "не определить"? В таких и подобных случаях тема всегда предшествует реме. То есть, первым идёт подлежащее, а дополнение потом.


 
Не совсем понятно, какие примеры Вы имеете в виду. Данное мнение может быть ошибочным, так как предложения "Ворона украла сыр" и "Сыр украла ворона" имеют разную смысловую нагрузку.


----------



## Slavianophil

bravo7 said:


> Отчего же "не определить"? В таких и подобных случаях тема всегда предшествует реме. То есть, первым идёт подлежащее, а дополнение потом.


 
Насчёт дополнения Вы правы, я перепутал сказуемое с дополнением.

А вот насчёт порядка слов не согласен.

По-русски вполне можно сказать и "Охотник убил медведя", и "Медведя убил охотник".

А если мы скажем "Гуго убил кенгуру", то тут совсем не ясно, кто кого убил.


----------



## bravo7

awwal12 said:


> Но почему в предложении типа "Опель купит Сбербанк" вы исключаете инверсию


Это не я, это язык исключает инверсию при совпадении форм именительного и винительного падежей дополнения. Иначе язык не был бы языком.


> По-русски вполне можно сказать и "Охотник убил медведя", и "Медведя убил  охотник".


Да, здесь винительный падеж дополнения "медведя" отличается от именительного падежа "медведь" и инверсия не нарушает однозначности высказывания.


> А если мы скажем "Гуго убил кенгуру", то тут совсем не ясно, кто кого  убил.


В таких и подобных случаях тема всегда предшествует реме. То есть,  первым идёт подлежащее, а дополнение потом.


----------



## Awwal12

Пример из головы:

Контрольный пакет акций "Опеля" выставлен на продажу два месяца назад. давно высказывались различные мнения по поводу будущего покупателя. На прошлой неделе выяснилось, что "Опель" купит "Сбербанк".

- это на каком языке написано?


----------



## bravo7

natalisha said:


> "Ворона украла сыр" и "Сыр украла ворона" имеют разную смысловую нагрузку.


Да. Тема первого предложения - "ворона", а рема - "сыр". Тема второго предложения - "сыр", а рема - "ворона". Но в обоих предложениях тема предшествует реме, что и позволяет изменять смысловую нагрузку простой перестановкой слов.


----------



## Natalisha

bravo7 said:
			
		

> Да. Тема первого предложения - "ворона", а рема - "сыр". Тема второго предложения - "сыр", а рема - "ворона". Но в обоих предложениях тема предшествует реме, что и позволяет изменять смысловую нагрузку простой перестановкой слов.


В этом нет сомнения, но Вы сами утверждали  





bravo7 said:


> В таких и подобных случаях тема всегда предшествует реме. То есть, первым идёт подлежащее, а дополнение потом.


 
Суть в том, что не всегда темой является подлежащее.


----------



## bravo7

awwal12 said:


> Пример из головы


В этом примере вы добавили контекст, которого в предыдущих примерах не было. Я же говорил о случаях "таких и подобных", где отсутствуют какие-либо указания (контекст, падежное окончание, род сказуемого и так далее) на субъект или объект высказывания. И поверьте, порядок следования ремы за темой вовсе не я выдумал. Честное слово.


----------



## bravo7

natalisha said:


> Суть в том, что не всегда темой является подлежащее.


Да, не всегда. Но в примере (без дополнительного контекста) с Опелем и Сбербанком является.


----------



## Slavianophil

bravo7 said:


> Это не я, это язык исключает инверсию при совпадении форм именительного и винительного падежей дополнения. Иначе язык не был бы языком.
> 
> Да, здесь винительный падеж дополнения "медведя" отличается от именительного падежа "медведь" и инверсия не нарушает однозначности высказывания.
> 
> В таких и подобных случаях тема всегда предшествует реме. То есть, первым идёт подлежащее, а дополнение потом.


 

Язык ничего не исключает. На вопрос "Кто убил Гуго?" направшивается ответ "Гуго убил кенгуру". Но и на вопрос "Кого убил Гуго?" тоже можно ответить "Гуго убил кенгуру". Возможность непонимания снимается здесь, во-первых, контекстом, во-вторых, интонацией. (Кстати, для различения темы и ремы интонация в устной речи используется ничуть не менее эффективно, чем порядок слов).

И, насколько я помню, актуальное членение предложения вовсе не обязательно совпадает с его синтаксическим членением.

Ещё замечу, в реальном человеческом языке высказывание вовсе не обязательно бывает однозначным. И неоднозначность высказываний часто используется для достижения юмористического эффекта. К сожалению, она же порождает массу недоразумений в общении. И ничего с этим не поделаешь, язык - не арифметика!


----------



## bravo7

slavianophil said:


> в устной речи


Вы отождествляете речь с языком, это неправильно; так делать нельзя. Язык имеет все средства для однозначности, в том числе и обсуждаемое. Язык - это арифметика. Речь - это не язык и, согласен, не арифметика.


----------

